# Surefire U2, The Unofficial Endorsement



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I work for a large aerospace defense company and we are building a new fighter for the US Military and our allies. I was in a training class earlier this week where we got to learn about the different systems on the aircraft. When the Life Support guys did their presentation on the ejection seat, they had a few slides on the survival kit that will be going into the seat. In it was a *Surefire U2*.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Freind of mind has one and they are brite. I goy to get one some day.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Surefire's are kick-arse. I have the Z2 Combat model with the upgraded P61 bulb that puts out 128 lumens. Trust me when I tell you it will temporarily blind anyone that gets shot in the eyes with it. I've tried it on myself and I hate when I do that. Even the standard 65 lumen bulb emits an effective blinding ray.

Most, if not all, Surefire models have a plunger at the rear for use with a handgun. It makes it easy to give a quick blinding shot to the eyes of your adversary while it lights up the target and then can be immediately released so as not to give away your position. The Z2 of mine also has a flange in the middle of the barrel so it can be operated sort of like a syringe. This is nice because it allows it to be used while having more of a two-hand hold on your weapon.



Highly recommended.


----------

